# Purpose of springs?



## abomb2o11 (Dec 27, 2014)

So in anticipation for my first speedcube, I have been watching a lot of cube reviews (not in the one I'm getting in particular, just bored and impatient), and sometimes the reviewers say they switched springs or did something with them, so I am wondering, what does a spring do for a cube? and what would happen if it were removed?


----------



## natezach728 (Dec 27, 2014)

It's kinda hard to explain, but basically the springs allow you the tension the cube. Sometimes people switch to softer springs because harder springs make the cube turn "worse". Maybe someone else can add on to this.


----------



## Blueberry (Dec 27, 2014)

Springs keeps the slices under tension making it keep it's cubic shape and giving some friction between the pieces. They also give the cube flexibility which gives room for cornercutting. When you tighten the screws under the centercaps you preload the springs which makes them harder to push toghether resulting in a tighter cube. If you were to just use screws it would leave no flexibility for cornercutting and setting up a good tension would be really hard since it would either be really loose and rattle or be really tight with a lot of friction and no cornercutting. Hope this helps.


----------



## abomb2o11 (Dec 27, 2014)

still don't quite get how they work, Thanks to you guys I know what they do, but not necessarily how... does that make sense? like I don't know they give flexibility and stuffs... am I just an idiot or do I actually have to mess with a springed cube to understand?


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 27, 2014)

So normal store bought cubes are non adjustable because they have a fixed tension, however they do still have springs. Speedcubes are adjustable and the centers are each held to the core by screws with springs on them. Springs allow the centers to kind of flex and be pulled farther away from the core which has different affects on how the layers move. When you loosen a screw it kind of relieves pressure on the spring which lets the center move easier and go farther away from the core. This gives the cube the feeling of being very loose or tight. Tight cubes don't corner cut as much and are more sluggish, but have less lock ups and are more controllable. Loose cubes have excellent corner cutting, but pop more often and feel less stable. When you get your cube, take off the center caps and you will see what I mean. Look up some tensioning tutorials and experiment with tighter and looser tensions. It is a matter of preference. I hope I explained this well and good luck!


----------



## Blueberry (Dec 27, 2014)

abomb2o11 said:


> still don't quite get how they work, Thanks to you guys I know what they do, but not necessarily how... does that make sense? like I don't know they give flexibility and stuffs... am I just an idiot or do I actually have to mess with a springed cube to understand?



I think you'll get it when you get your cube and start playing with the tensions.


----------



## abomb2o11 (Dec 27, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> So normal store bought cubes are non adjustable because they have a fixed tension, however they do still have springs. Speedcubes are adjustable and the centers are each held to the core by screws with springs on them. Springs allow the centers to kind of flex and be pulled farther away from the core which has different affects on how the layers move. When you loosen a screw it kind of relieves pressure on the spring which lets the center move easier and go farther away from the core. This gives the cube the feeling of being very loose or tight. Tight cubes don't corner cut as much and are more sluggish, but have less lock ups and are more controllable. Loose cubes have excellent corner cutting, but pop more often and feel less stable. When you get your cube, take off the center caps and you will see what I mean. Look up some tensioning tutorials and experiment with tighter and looser tensions. It is a matter of preference. I hope I explained this well and good luck!



just realized it, thanks. My problem with understanding was how that impacted a move(since the layer moves around the spring with the center) but then I had a minor epiphany and realized that if the center can be pulled farther out, then there is less friction on the pieces sliding by each other.


----------

